# New to Ice fishing



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

HEy-

I am new to ice fishing, and I would like an tips that you are willing to offer. Like what lures you prefer to use. Do you just use jigs and regular hooks, or can you use crankbaits and others?

SHootnmiss09


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

There are some lures such as a Jigging Rapala or Salmo Chubby Darter that are kind of like fishing with cranks because they move and dance around a lot, but you're still fishing them vertically. The most common techniques for ice fishing are vertical jigging or bobber/tip-up type setups. Plain hooks certainly work at times, but mostly you are using smaller type jigs and spoons specifically for ice fishing.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Shootn -

The tip I give everyone is to find a copy of Lindner & Genz's book from the early 1990s "Ice Fishing Secrets" from In-Fisherman. You can find it at amazon.com along with a lot of great books & DVDs that will help you.

Those materials will give you an idea as to what the hardwater phenomenon is all about! Good reading to ya!


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

shootnmiss09 said:


> HEy-
> 
> I am new to ice fishing, and I would like an tips that you are willing to offer. Like what lures you prefer to use. Do you just use jigs and regular hooks, or can you use crankbaits and others?
> 
> SHootnmiss09


What kind of fish will you be after?


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

I live in SW Minnesota, just to give you a clue....I will be fishiung fer what ever I caqn catch, mostly walleyes, northern, and crappies


----------

